# NFC North Gaggle



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

After another week of unpredictability, three teams tied at the top. I think the Bears will continue to fall apart. Looks to be a two horse race.

The Packers look to have the easier schedule, but who knows in this year of surprises.

Did the Vikes offense perform that crappy or did the Bus D show up?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> Did the Vikes offense perform that crappy or did the Bus D show up?


Pretty good game. Bucs D controlled the game and the vikes offense wasn't on the field much in the second half.


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

If the vikes would have played even up to half of their potential they would have beaten the bucs.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

What did you guys think of Chilly going for it on fourth down with over 2 minutes left and 2 timeouts. I thought it was another one of the dumbest calls he has made. Why not punt it away, hope for a defensive stop and get the ball back with about a minute left? Either that or if you are going to go for it at least call a timeout and give yourself a chance to come up with a play to get the first down. His time management and strategy (if that's what you call it) sucks!

This team will never win a playoff game with him as the coach. IMO!

:eyeroll:


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

The only reason he ever gets something right is because of his coaching staff not him. But for the going for it on fourth down in that situation...the arguement could go either way.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

At home after a 2 week rest Garcia showed what a real West Coast QB can do.Vikes defense with their bend,don't break philosophy left the Bucs offense on the field to long in the second half.

The 3 NFC North teams at the top all play pretty well at home.Whichever one can win on the road will win it.


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

What do you mean by west coast offense? I thought the Bucs were from florida???


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Same as when Tice was coaching.......The Vikes do well on the first drive and generally in the first half, but then the opponents make an adjustment at halftime(duhhhh, that what GOOD coaches do!!) and then they cannot figure out what to do after that!! SSDD!!!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

The Pack had their first complete game of the year. It was nice to see. It's hard to believe the Bears hold the Titans to 20 yds on 29 carries last week and the Pack busts them for 200+.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

stonejs1 said:


> What do you mean by west coast offense? I thought the Bucs were from florida???


Short quick passes with a mobile QB.

You know,.....that kick-*ss offense. :down:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I think they should just throw TJacks back in there and see what happens. I mean come on, at least add some mobility at the position. The numbers Gus is puting up are a mirror image and against less. If there were a difference they would have lit it up at home against Detroit. This offense has looked identical for the past 3 years except for AP. 12 for 20 for 120 yds passing isn't going to get it done anywhere. A shake up of any kind might get me to watch again. This is one boring team.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Once the Williams boys get their 4 game suspensions, you might as well stick a fork in the queens, they're done! If not, they'll still gag anyway!
"Gunpowder"


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Heck,

There's a chance they could end with all four starting defensive linmen suspended...

Doesn't really matter. One way or another they would find a way to lose.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

MOB said:


> Once the Williams boys get their 4 game suspensions, you might as well stick a fork in the queens, they're done! If not, they'll still gag anyway!
> "Gunpowder"


 :lol: True, BUT I could probably blow puke uke: about as far as the puke will go this year too, and since it means "your life" as a cheesehead to win anything you'd be better off to trade up for that Jets jersey and get on your knees.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Goldy's Pal said:


> MOB said:
> 
> 
> > Once the Williams boys get their 4 game suspensions, you might as well stick a fork in the queens, they're done! If not, they'll still gag anyway!
> ...


That there is funny stuff, I don't care who you are!!!!!!!!!!!! :rollin:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Goldy's Pal said:


> MOB said:
> 
> 
> > Once the Williams boys get their 4 game suspensions, you might as well stick a fork in the queens, they're done! If not, they'll still gag anyway!
> ...


Are you a professional puke blower? You must be if you can blow it that far! 
Favre is a great player that the Queenie weenie fans wanted, but Packer fans aren't going to jump ship to the Jets. The Jets??? Now, that's some funny shiot, I don't care who you are!!! Oh, I suppose there could be a few bandwagon jumpers. After your team wins a Superbowl you have a lot more fans that jump on the champions bandwagon, but I'm sure you don't know anything about that!  duh
"Gunpowder"


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> After your team wins a Superbowl you have a lot more fans that jump on the champions bandwagon, but I'm sure you don't know anything about that!


Good one :lol: Cripes I thought Packer fans were supposed to be so loyal. :huh: Listening to the Wisconsin radio station DJ's this year is like listening to a bunch of hens re-decorating a living room. Wasn't too long ago either when Favre and the Pack had an off year and Packer fans were calling for his head on a platter, more than likely the same fans crying in their beer when he left. :roll:

Jets give Titans first loss of the year. How bout them J-E-T-S- Jets Jets Jets!!!
:stirpot:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

You sound like a friend of mine in Sewer City, he's a queens fan or a Jets fan depending on how each team is doing.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

MOB said:


> You sound like a friend of mine in Sewer City, he's a queens fan or a Jets fan depending on how each team is doing.


Well you're half right, tomorrow I'm a Saints fan. Who Dat!!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Drew Brees takes apart the Puker defense. :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Damn...Pack D looked horrible and Brees was extremely impressive. I still think 8-8 has a chance to win the division. :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

taddy1340 said:


> Damn...Pack D looked horrible and Brees was extremely impressive. I still think 8-8 has a chance to win the division. :eyeroll:


Could be.If the Saints had a better defense,they would be really tough.Lots of video of the Puke D-backs chasing Saints to the endzone. 

How much do the Pack miss Barnett?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

One other thing I would like to add for Taddy and remis sake...................................................................................HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Nothing better then watching the pukes fall apart on MNF.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Goldy's Pal said:


> I think they should just throw TJacks back in there and see what happens. I mean come on, at least add some mobility at the position. The numbers Gus is puting up are a mirror image and against less. If there were a difference they would have lit it up at home against Detroit. This offense has looked identical for the past 3 years except for AP. 12 for 20 for 120 yds passing isn't going to get it done anywhere. A shake up of any kind might get me to watch again. This is one boring team.


 :wink: No thanks Chris Berman, I have a job. :wink: :lol:

Puke go down at home to Houston, always makes for a fun Monday at work. k: This feels like I doubled down and drew black jack.....Twice! :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

"It came off my foot and I knew right away it was good," Brown said.

Game notes
McCarthy said RT Mark Tauscher sustained a "significant" knee injury. ... The Packers were 1-for-10 on third-down conversions. ... Houston punter Matt Turk turned a potential blocked punt into an 18-yard gain and a first down in the third quarter. "I was running for my life, I tell you," Turk said. "That's when I run fastest: when someone is chasing me."


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The loss today by the Pack was sweet being the Vikes won. It means the Pack are now out of the playoff hunt as even if they won out and where tied at 8-8 with either the Vikes or Bears they do not have the tie breaker with the Vikes already at 8-8!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Got two calls from friends in WI today at half time of the Vikes game crowing about how when the Vikes lose the Pack will win out and claim the NFC North title again!!!!!!!!!!

My return calls where a lot of fun rubbing the loss and any chance of playoff picture out on the foot of a warm weather kicker from Houston. Sure was fun rubbing it in that it seems the TX teams have ended many a run by the Pack!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Even though the Jets have cooled off, they still are in a 3 way tie for first, a far cry from last year, what a difference a veteran leader can make.

J!-E!-T!-S! Jets! Jets! Jets! :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Another fine day of football.....

Vikes win

Cowpies lose

Pukers go down.......from what I've seen the Puke still have a shot at the North title with all the tiebreakers involved.They have been eliminated from the wildcard though.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Actually Ken the Pack are now out of the playoff picture. Even if they tie with the Vikes todays win locked in the tie breaker in favor of the Vikes. Not sure of all the ying and yang in that regard, but it is a great day!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I bet the Vikes could so how figure out to piss it away.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Anyone see this yesterday?Shianco letting it all hang out.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

MOB said:


> Once the Williams boys get their 4 game suspensions, you might as well stick a fork in the queens, they're done! If not, they'll still gag anyway!
> "Gunpowder"


Oh how good it is to hear a puker fan gloat and be wrong...............................................Once again!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Ziggy handing the game ball out...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Pukers give up 490 yds of offense to a team with nothing to play for,with a rusty QB who hasn't played in over a month.So much for the frozen tundra :bs: ....PUKE are 3-4 at home this year.I guess FOX figured they weren't worth the rest of this area watching......since they had the Jets game on here instead.

uke: equals a crappy team..... :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Puke fans can now look at who to draft in April.Top 10 pick?????About time the pendulum swung back the other way. :beer:

Sooooooooooooooo now we can root for the Puke to beat Da Bears in 2 weeks. :beer:

Pukers give Detroit their first win of the season on week 17. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

dosch said:


> Ziggy handing the game ball out...


Isn't this is a family site?


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Looks like Chilly is sneaing a peek!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

That must be photoshoped


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

GO VIKES :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

9manfan said:


> That must be photoshoped


Evidently you didn't watch the Vikes game yesterday.That picture is from Fox TV after the game with Wilf giving the gameball to Childress for his son who is soon going to Iraq.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

^
^
I watched the game but missed the interview, was outside putting up my Christmas lites (always late with this project),,, I was just joking that someone must of photoshoped Shiancoe's privates


----------

